# Computer can't play games anymore?



## Cirka88 (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, it can still play 2d games. However, when I first got the computer it could run Doom 3 with medium graphic settings. Now it can't even run Minecraft...

I'm not sure what happened to it, but somewhere along the course of the computers life it stopped being able to play 3d games of any kind. Trying to do so will cause the computer to either run the game really choppy for about two minutes before restarting itself, or just restarting instantly.

In fact, I can't even turn hardware acceleration on anymore, lest the computer restart itself randomly even when not playing games. Once it starts doing so, it will restart over and over again when windows tries to start up until you turn the computer off for at least half an hour and then turn acceleration of again the second windows starts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll give the computer's specs as well, in case it will help:

Intel Pentium4 2.93 GHz processor
ATI Radeon Xpress 200 video
1.37GB of DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

have you seen any signs of a virus?
if you don't know download this: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.51.0 - TechSpot Downloads
my friend had a virus called system tools that did this this sorted it out


----------



## Cirka88 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I've run virus scans, and registry cleaners, and downloaded Malwarebytes... I've even done a system recovery with the recovery disc the computer came with at the time of purchase. Nothing will fix the problem.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Registry Cleaners do nothing or a computer and actually run a good risk of messing them up. Registry cleaners are useless just in case you think they may help in the future.

Have you cleaned out your PC of dust with a can of compressed air lately?
Have you installed the latest drivers for your GPU?
Radeon XP 10.2 catalyst driver


----------

